# Rotary singlestage with sexy black case



## Patrickclouds (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe eine Leistungsstarke Kompressorkühlung zum Benchen gebaut, die CPUs mit einer Abwärme von 300 Watt kühlen kann.

Ausstattung:

Verdichter: Rollkolben 12ccm
Verflüssiger: ECO mit 230er Lüfterblatt
Filtertrockner: Kupferfiltertrockner 15g
Kapillarrohr: 1,70m 1,0mm
Verdampfer: Spiral Evap
Saugleitung: Edelstahlwellrohr DN08 125cm
Thermometer: Eliwell Pt100
Gehäuse: Rotary Case schwarz 

Lastwerte folgen noch. Hatte den ersten Lasttest mit einem K-Type Fühler gemacht und nicht mit dem jetzt montierten Pt100 Thermometer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
hab jetzt nochmal einen lasttest mit dem verbauten thermometer gemacht:

100 watt: -46°C
200 watt: -41°C
250 watt: -39°C
300 watt: -37°C


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Januar 2012)

Schöne Arbeit!
Nicht nur Leistungsmäßig, sondern auch optisch!


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Januar 2012)

danke 

hab oben die werte vom lasttest hinzugefügt.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2012)

Von den Werten her wie meine, aber die ist natürlich echt schnicke anzusehen 

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Januar 2012)

das gehäuse kannst du für deine auch noch nachbestellen, die passt da rein.
musst dann nur ohne temperaturausschnitt nehmen.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2012)

mhhh...kannst mir ja mal ein Preis-pN schicken 

Aber wirkt sich ein Gehäuse nicht auch negativ auf die Temperaturen der Anlagenteile aus? Mein Verdichter (hoffe das es der ist ^^) wird nach 1-2h schon recht heiß.

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Januar 2012)

viel dürfte sich bei den temperaturen nicht ändern. 

der verdichter verträgt 100°C 
also keine angst. ich denke aber nicht, dass der wirklich so heiß wird bei dir.

die gehäuse werden von le chuck aus dem forumdeluxx gefertigt.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder schickes Teil, aber immernoch keine Gummifüße drunter?


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Januar 2012)

doch das gehäuse hat gummifüße


----------



## Vaykir (3. Januar 2012)

ah sehr fein. gibts da foto zu?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

die öffnung oben, in der das rohr reingeht/rauskommt (wie auch immer ) könnte etwas passgenauer sein 

ansonsten sieht das echt schick aus


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Januar 2012)

@ EnergyCross
ja stimmt, aber das liegt auch daran, dass die saugleitung auf die linke seite gelegt ist. wenn man die auf die rechte seite liegt ist es etwas mittiger.



Vaykir schrieb:


> ah sehr fein. gibts da foto zu?


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

schickes teil 
ich kann mit den wattangaben wenig anfangen.
hast du die single stage auch mit einer cpu getestet und erfahrungswerte?
danke


----------



## Vaykir (5. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es die gleiche ist, die ich auch habe.

Bei sockel 775 liegen die temps bei ca. 1.75-1.8 V bei ca. -43°C.
Ein 2600k liegt bei 1.7V ebefalls bei dieser temperatur.
Über -40°C hatte ich fast nie. Einzige ausnahme war im juli wprime1024.


----------



## Patrickclouds (5. Januar 2012)

ein hexa core im cpu test von 3dm vantage dürfte so 275watt ziehen


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (13. Januar 2012)

was bezahlt man den für so eine kühlung ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2012)

Ich schätze mal 300-500€ aufwärts


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal mit Gehäuse eher 500-600€


----------



## chillinmitch (16. Januar 2012)

Mit Gehäuse und intergrierter Temp-Anzeige schon eher 600-700. Aber auch wenn das viel Geld ist muss mann das immer im vergleich mit z.B Dice sehen. Oder LN2 wo ein gescheites dewar mehr kostet als ne ganze SS. Mann bezahlt hier einmal und kann quasi immer nach lust und laune benchen ( stromkosten aussenvor). wann , wo , wielange mann will. Das geht bei Dice nicht. Begrenzte haltbarkeit + menge schränken die möglichkeiten sehr ein. Mann kann nicht mal eben die Maschine einschalten.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (24. Januar 2012)

500€ aufwerts ?? 
ohhje wo bekommt man den so ein ding? Ebay ?? xd
oder ist das eine spezialanfertigung?


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2012)

Die baut patrick selber und verkauft diese dann. Musst also direkt bei ihm ordern ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. April 2012)

hab jetzt nochmal zwei starke anlagen mit 23ccm verdichtern gebaut. eine ohne gehäuse und die andere mit gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

